# probation



## possum (Feb 19, 2008)

ok im on probation in colorado and im thinking about leaving. will it show up if a cop runs my info in another stae?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 19, 2008)

once they violate you, it'll show up.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 19, 2008)

Depending on the state/type of probation you're in it may or may not show up. Even if it does, you'll only have a problem if the state you're in has an extradition agreement with colorado. Not being from colorado I really have no clue what states'll extradite you. My honest advice would be call your parole officer and ask them if you can leave the state to visit family, then do your own research. I had a friend here in mass leave the country a couple of times while on probation so I know its possible, at least in some states.


----------



## finn (Feb 20, 2008)

I wouldn't trust the parole officer so much, since some of them are sadistic liars. You'll have to do the research, maybe consult with legal types...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2008)

it's 90% likely to show up... but if you're far enough away from the original state, they won't bother. costs them too much money, time and paperwork. I've had warrants in PA and got my name run several times across the country (even NYC, which is mad close) and they always just warned me or lectured me to "get it taken care of blah blah" petty warrants aren't worth their time.

now, if your warrant is for something kinda big like grand larceny or assault or a large possession charge, then i'd be a lil bit worried. My warrants were always FTA's for minor offenses.


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 20, 2008)

possum said:


> ok im on probation in colorado and im thinking about leaving. will it show up if a cop runs my info in another stae?


one of my hommies has warrents in colorado, i've traveled with him all over this CUNTry, and we haven't had any problems, we were even aressted in L.A and they didn't say shit about it. I think 1 have 2 warrents in oregon, and im in colorado right now and i haven't had any problems. They are all falure to apear for misdeminor charges. like tresspassing on railroad property, and camping tickets. no felonies, felonies are completely different.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 21, 2008)

Probation is pretty different from having warrents. I was just put on unsupervised probation in mass and was told (by my lawyer and parole officer) I'm free to leave the state to visit people, I just have to notify them within 48hrs of moving of changing jobs. Since I'm unsupervised (meaning I won't be called in for random drug screens and what not) they basically never intend on calling me in, unless I'm arrested again. If you are being randomly tested however, you could get fucked for not reporting if they try to call you in, which would lead to warrants, which would mean you could possibly be extradited if you get your shit run by the cops, but by what mouse and clit said, that doesn't seem very likely. A good friend of mine got extradited from montana to georgia, but he was wanted on felony drug violations. Find out if a probation violation is more than a misdemeanor is colorado, if its not, I'd just leave.


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 21, 2008)

Beegod Santana said:


> Probation is pretty different from having warrents. I was just put on unsupervised probation in mass and was told (by my lawyer and parole officer) I'm free to leave the state to visit people, I just have to notify them within 48hrs of moving of changing jobs. Since I'm unsupervised (meaning I won't be called in for random drug screens and what not) they basically never intend on calling me in, unless I'm arrested again. If you are being randomly tested however, you could get fucked for not reporting if they try to call you in, which would lead to warrants, which would mean you could possibly be extradited if you get your shit run by the cops, but by what mouse and clit said, that doesn't seem very likely. A good friend of mine got extradited from montana to georgia, but he was wanted on felony drug violations. Find out if a probation violation is more than a misdemeanor is colorado, if its not, I'd just leave.


The kid i was traveling with bailled after his second probation meeting and right before he was to start breathalizers and U.A's. He's in san antonio TX and still has had no problems.


----------

